# Wyślę ci jak będę w domu. chcę żebyś to przeczytał przy mnie



## Vodoun

Hello,
  Can anyone help me translate this into English?

wysle ci jak bede w domu chce zebys to przeczytal przy mnie

Thank you very much if you can.


----------



## mcibor

Rough translation:

*I'll send you as soon as I'm at home. I would like you to read it with me at your side*.

I'm not sure what exactly the person wanted, cause the logic is a bit rough.

Wyślę - I will send
ci - you (in dative)
jak - when, as soon as
będę - I will be
w - in
domu - home, house
chcę - I want
żebyś - that you
to - this
przeczytał - read
przy - by
mnie - me

Hope this helps you


----------



## Vodoun

Bardzo dziękuję mcibor.


----------



## mcibor

Spoko oko 

Do usług

PS. Meaning: no problem man, to your bidding


----------



## Thomas1

The object is implied in the Polish sentence, which seems to be taken out of a broader utterance:
*Wyślę ci jak będę w domu, chcę żebyś to przeczytał przy mnie.
I'll send it to you when I'm (back) home. I want you to read it in my presence.
*
Tom


----------



## mcibor

Yes, but the logic is a bit off - I'll send sth (send away, to further distance), but then you will read it in my presence, so why send it anyway?

PS. Sorry for the mistake - it should have been 
*soon as I'm home*


----------



## majlo

Because maybe it's about a text message, and not about a parcel for example, which I (too?) initially assumed.


----------

